# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Afficher une image  partir stocke en base de donnes [Fait]

## arti2004

slt
comment faire pour rcuprer des images stocker ds ma base mysql ?
avec echo a ne semble pas marcher .
meri

----------


## Yogui

Salut

Si, c'est bien echo mais il faut le prcder de l'envoi des bons headers et ne rien envoyer d'autre dans la page.

----------


## arti2004

> Salut
> 
> Si, c'est bien echo mais il faut le prcder de l'envoi des bons headers et ne rien envoyer d'autre dans la page.




```

```

j'ai enlever tout affichage avant mais a marche tjr pas
voir ds le code : else {// header ("Content-type:".$col [1]);

----------


## gorgonite

que contient *$col* ?

parce que ton test regarde si $col[0] existe et tu envoies $col[1]

t'es sr de ton coup... ?

edit: penses  indenter... j'ai mal lu  ::oops:: 

fais plutt *if($col = mysql_fetch_array($ret))* ...


de plus gaffe aux injections SQL  ::wink::

----------


## arti2004

> que contient *$col* ?
> 
> parce que ton test regarde si $col[0] existe et tu envoies $col[1]
> 
> t'es sr de ton coup... ?
> 
> edit: penses  indenter... j'ai mal lu 
> 
> fais plutt *if($col = mysql_fetch_array($ret))* ...
> ...


$col contient le id de l'image

----------


## gorgonite

j'ai dit mon message depuis...
t'as essay ce que je t'ai mis ?

----------


## Yogui

Non, le _Content-type_ est fixe, connu  l'avance, il faut regarder la liste des headers pour savoir que mettre. Aprs ton header, tu fais echo et c'est bon, normalement.

----------


## nighma

Bonjour,

Je me permets de rouvrir ce post pour ne pas en crer un nouveau inutilement.

J'ai suivi le tuto de Cyril Beaussier pour stocker l'image dans MySql et cela fonctionne trs bien. Ce que j'aimerais faire maintenant, c'est l'afficher dans un page avec d'autres choses. En bref, j'ai une fiche personne avec la photo et j'aimerais tout stocker dans la DB et puis tout afficher sur la mme page, style carte d'identit.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une ide ?

Merci

----------


## FCYPBA

nighma > ca va tre impossible. 

Cela est du au fonctionnement meme du html. 

La page est envoy au navigateur qui le rend sur le client. 
Quand il rencontre une balise IMG, lors du parse du fichier, alors il fait une requete HTTP pour obtenir l'image.

Donc tu ne peux pas envoyer la page et les images en meme temps vers le client

Pierre

----------


## nighma

N'y a-t-il pas un moyen d'crire l'image dans un rpertoire temporaire sur le serveur et ensuite construire l'attribut "src" dans la balise "img" pour qu'elle pointe bien sur l'image ?

----------


## titoumimi

si, c'est parfaitement possible :

ta page index.php :



```

```

affiche_image.php tant la page qui te gnre ton image, et recup_nom une fonction qui va te rcuprer le nom de la personne dans ta DB.

----------


## nighma

Je vais essayer cela de suite.

Merci

----------


## mosca_coroneja

voila comment tu peux faire pour afficher l'image dont tu as stock l'url

<img src="<?printf($urlimage);?>" name ="photo">
en recuperant $urlimage avan bien suur..

----------


## vclarine

Cela fait depuis 3 jours que je cherche moi aussi la solution pour afficher des images stockes dans ma base mais sans succs.
Si quelqu'un a trouv la solution faites nous le savoir ...

----------


## mosca_coroneja

ta essay ce que jai mis.?

----------


## titoumimi

vous avez bien lu le tuto ?

http://beaussier.developpez.com/arti...hp/mysql/blob/  ::?: : 

la page apercu.php vous gnre l'image demande en lui passant le paramtre voulu...



```
<img src="apercu.php?id=2">
```

 vous affichera l'image 2 au bon endroit dans votre code

----------


## vclarine

je n'ai pas essay votre solution encore mais je prcise que dans mon cas l'image est lue  partir d'une base de donne et non  partir d'un URL.
Je veux afficher par exemple l'image $tab[i] ...

----------


## titoumimi

dans ce cas, c'est que tu n'as stoqu que le nom de l'image dans la DB, auquel cas, un simple 

```
echo "<img src=\"".$ta_var."\">";
```

 suffira, mais faut pas tout mlanger  :;):

----------


## vclarine

J'ai stock le nom et l'image relle de type blob dans la base et c'est l'image que je veux afficher et non le nom de l'image.
Je viens d'essayer ta solution mais il m'affiche des caractres bizarres  l'cran..

----------


## hugo123

Discussion sans fin ^^ :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie...640282#2640282

----------


## Michal

oui c'est normal. tu ne peux pas mettre le contenu de ton image dans src. il faut obligatoirement que tu fasses a avec une autre page
page1.php

```
<img src="page2.php?img=256445">
```

page2.php

```

```

----------


## titoumimi

on pourra pas dire que j'ai pas essay   ::wink::

----------


## leloupc

Bonsoir,
Tutoriel tres intressant concernant les stockage des images et leur affichage.
Je l'ai suivi  la lettre en utilisant l'intgralit des codes proposs par Cyril Beaussier.
Par contre lors de l'aperu j'ai un message d'erreur m'informant que mes images contiennent des erreurs ?
Elles sont au format jpeg
Quelqu'un a une ide car je sche...
merci d'avance

----------

